# NHC 2012 Photos and Videos



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Figured I'd start a thread just for photos and videos to keep it separate from the pre- and post-show discussions of the convention. Anyone who went and took pictures you'd like to share, you are most welcome to add them to this thread.

We met up with several HauntForum members on Saturday and got this group shot:

003 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here we have Joiseygal, Spooky1, and myself modeling our new HF T-shirts (mine looks blue in the photo - it's actually a lovely deep purple)

004 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Our special mod shirts have an added bonus comment on the back

005 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Some animated props were there...

Chatty cauldron stirrers

MOV cauldron by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Ceiling reacher

MOV ceiling reacher by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

More animated props...

Exorcist

MOV exorcist by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hanging guy

MOV hanging guy by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Head on a plate guy

MOV head on plate by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Mummy

MOV mummy by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Mad Keyboarder

MOV organ2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Couple more...

Screamer

MOV screamer by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Winged creature

MOV winged by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks for sharing the pictures and videos Roxy! You guys look loverly/handsome all decked out in your Hauntforum t-shirts! I ordered the same color as Joiseygal is wearing (minus the STAPH, of course). It is good to hear that you guys had an okay time, I guess it just depends on what mindset you have going in. I guess if you go thinking it's going to be all that a bag of chips...well, sometimes you get disappointed and you don't get the chips . I guess the company you go with/meet at the convention can have a lot to do with how much fun you have. I still would love to come to the next one. I would just love to get to meet all the Hauntforum folks and exchange ideas in person. But I have to admit, walking away with a few skellies in my pocket/car wouldn't exactly hurt my feelings. 

P.S. I love the ceiling grabber, that prop is pretty cool, and the cauldron looked like a good one as well.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome photos and videos Roxy! I made a video also, but I am having trouble rendering it. I will post it as soon as I can figure out why it is giving me so much trouble!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, ladies! I'm still working on putting together a slideshow of the rest of the photos we took. In the meantime, here are a few more shots.

Folks from Travel Channel's "Monster Makers" series stopped in to film at the convention, and spent several minutes chatting with and filming a steampunkish young lady wearing a 34 pound snake. I got to pet the snake while it was still being carried around the show floor - a very beautiful and absolutely mellow creature.

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A couple more videos from NHC

Regan floating by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Creepy girl by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And here is the long-awaited D) slideshow:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Slideshow...I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for the time you put into this slideshow. I did indeed enjoy it and all the clips and pics.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, I can't go any where right now because of work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Roxy, that slideshow was so great. I really appreciate all the time and effort and because of your kindness those of us that didn't get to go this year, can still see what was going on. Thank you so much for bringing it back for us to see. I just loved a couple of the props, the 'Creepy Girl', the 'Ceiling Reacher' and the 'Winged Creature' were my favorites! You can never have too many skellies or zombies or vampire things that fly. They just make things fun! I loved the hearses too, I would love to have one decked out in skellies one day! Thank you!


----------

